# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  كيف الخلاص؛

## الرايقة

* وكلما ذكرتك اهتز خافقي

 وابت ان تطبق رموشي

 كلما طاف ذكراك بقلبي 

 ارتعشت كلي...

 واهتز القلم بين اناملي

 وعجزت الاحرف وابت تشكيلي

 يا من سكنت دواخلي

 وادمنتك اوردتي

 يا من اثملت الروح بروعتك

 وتملكت خفقاني وسكوني

 ايكون الدرب باعدنا..؟؟

 ام الاقدار بنا ترصدت؟؟.

 انا...

 قد ادمنتك

 احببتك

 دون شرط او عقد

 دون قصد او حد

 ولكني ...

 كنت في داخلك كما سكنتني

 وسكنتك

 دون ضوضاء او بوح

 قل لي....

 كيف الخلاص

 كيف الخلاص....؟
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*الرايقة...

لا اهلك الله لك قلما 
ولا توقف نبضك الدافئ
فانت هنا بين من تودينهم 
تعطرين وتؤطرين
ليتك تبلغلين مبتغاك
فترتاح روحك
وتهنئين
تفرحين 
تمرحين بين القوافي
وهمسات الحروف
تسكنين اشجانك
تتلفحين افراحك
..............................
وان شاء الله دايما رايقة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

 

وكلما ذكرتك اهتز خافقي

وابت ان تطبق رموشي 
كلما طاف ذكراك بقلبي  
ارتعشت كلي... 
واهتز القلم بين اناملي 
وعجزت الاحرف وابت تشكيلي 
يا من سكنت دواخلي 
وادمنتك اوردتي 
يا من اثملت الروح بروعتك 
وتملكت خفقاني وسكوني 
ايكون الدرب باعدنا..؟؟ 
ام الاقدار بنا ترصدت؟؟. 
انا... 
قد ادمنتك 
احببتك 
دون شرط او عقد 
دون قصد او حد 
ولكني ... 
كنت في داخلك كما سكنتني 
وسكنتك 
دون ضوضاء او بوح 
قل لي.... 
كيف الخلاص
كيف الخلاص....؟




 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اتفقو العرس متين وكلمونا :mo13:
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*ودمدني
تحياتي
نبض كلماتك نستمد منه الجمال
وتوقيع حضورك بيننا يملا الدنيا فرحا
دمت  دائما رائعا بروعة وجودك
وشكرا علي مرورك الراقي
*

----------


## الرايقة

*خالد عيساوي
احتراماتي
وتاكد انك من يكملون حلاوة المشهد
(اول المعازيم)
دمت عزيزا
*

----------

